

Ask YC: What popular web sites were coded in a flash? - wallflower

I know many popular web sites weren't coded overnight/in a week but a handful actually were..<p>twittervision.com - "4 hours on Ruby on Rails"
(http://tinyurl.com/2bgets)<p>HotOrNot.com - 8 days - coding under fire... http://tinyurl.com/2ur2z8<p>Sched.org - "14 hours by two Florida developers with day jobs" (Announced on News.YC - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=126450)
(http://chir.ag/)<p>tinyurl.com - ? (brilliant use of HTTP/1.0 302)<p>Reading about stories like these gives me hope that there is a slim crack of opportunity for the right application at the right time for the person(s) with the right execution ability and a bit of luck.. iPhone apps anyone?
======
hernan7
The first version of Yahoo may qualify I think.

------
aneesh
facebook v1.0 was coded in several days.

